# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  radi li netko u PBZ-u i Dinersu?

## renata

treba mi za Rodu, spremamo se napraviti ugovore za placanje karticama (Visa i Master trebamo preko PBZ)
pa ako netko radi tamo zanima me kakvi se povoljniji uvjeti poslovanja mogu dobiti

s Amexom vec imamo ugovor, super nam je za nase rasprodaje

----------


## renata

dizem

----------

